# GT235 Transmission whine and parking brake



## badgerdude (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey Folks, I've got a relatively new to me GT235 18HP. After half a dozen or so uses it started producing a very loud whine from the hydrostatic transmission when I press the brake. Although the unit isn't moving, when I press the pedal it sounds like I'm putting the transmission under very heavy load. I've done some googling but have come up empty handed. Right now I'm not using the brake since the noise does not sound very good. Otherwise runs fine. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You have a Tuff Torq K71 transmission. Here is a trouble shooting decision logic tree: https://www.tufftorqservices.com/in...eshooting/Diagnostic_Flowchart_EN_23DEC08.pdf

The rebuilt parts are available from www.tufftorqservices.com


----------



## badgerdude (Mar 18, 2015)

RC Wells said:


> You have a Tuff Torq K71 transmission. Here is a trouble shooting decision logic tree: https://www.tufftorqservices.com/in...eshooting/Diagnostic_Flowchart_EN_23DEC08.pdf
> 
> The rebuilt parts are available from www.tufftorqservices.com



Thank you RC. That's very helpful.


----------

